# Dell Dimension 2400 problem with graphics driver :(



## chelseadee (Jun 28, 2009)

I own a Dell Dimension 2400
I'm having problems with the graphics driver
I'm trying to play a MMORPG at free realms.com. Whenever I try to start the game it gives me an error window that says "Failed to load graphicsdriver.dll"
I've downloaded the video driver from Dell Support but when I install it, it says that I already have a more up to date version than the one I am currently installing. Can you just run the setup or should I close all other programs while installing? I downloaded the graphics controller driver from Intel. What else can I do?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go into device manager
display adapters
right click on the video card
click on properties
driver tab
What date is showing?


----------



## chelseadee (Jun 28, 2009)

6/21/2005


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Go START > RUN > type DXDIAG and hit Enter...
Go to Display tab and tell us what is make/model of your integrated graphic card...

Keep us posted...


----------



## chelseadee (Jun 28, 2009)

this is what is says


> DEVICE
> Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
> Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
> Chip Type: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
> ...


I'm playing a different mmorpg from this website and it seems to be working fine. Could this be a problem with something other than the graphics controller?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Here, try directly from Intel's Web Site:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=865&lang=eng

Just choose your operating system...
Make sure you un-install the previous drivers...
Keep us posted...


----------



## chelseadee (Jun 28, 2009)

should I uninstall the previous driver first and then install the one from the website?
because I installed the one from the website already


----------



## chelseadee (Jun 28, 2009)

I reinstalled from the website and still no success.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, that is the original Intel graphic card driver.
If you cannot run game with this driver, and you can run other online games,
than either you cannot play that online game with your PC or something is wrong with online game :/


----------



## chelseadee (Jun 28, 2009)

I can play the game on other computers 
I think i need a different video card
According to the website the requirements are


> Video Card with Vertex Shaders 1.1 (What does this mean?)
> Intel Pentium 4 or greater processor
> Windows XP or Windows Vista operating system
> Broadband internet connection
> 512 MB RAM


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here:
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

This is a list of games that you can test and see if your pc can play certain games 
or not before downloading them.


----------

